# EAGLE strainer (Edwards Mile)



## jblades (Jun 4, 2009)

Third hand report of a river wide strainer in the Edwards mile rapid above the Edwards access road bridge. This is a new tree that fell last night and is reported to be impassable. This is in the same location as a previous tree that fell during the winter.


----------



## bnagler1 (Apr 17, 2011)

UPDATE:

This is a river wide strainer, with fresh limbs extending out of the water. Only route around is to portage.


----------



## michalwolk82 (Mar 8, 2012)

Took this today...


----------



## jblades (Jun 4, 2009)

Nova, Lakota, Timberline, and Sage have all been notified.


----------



## bnagler1 (Apr 17, 2011)

River Right is clear for Rafts and Kayaks.


----------



## bnagler1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the fast and awesome work everyone.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

bnagler1 said:


> Thanks for the fast and awesome work everyone.


We ran from Lionshead through Dowd and down the Upper Eagle today. The wood mentioned in this thread has been sectioned and moved, but is emphatically still in play. Several ~10' sections of tree immediately above and below the Edwards bridge. 

Might have seemed more dire because we were tired and going straight into the setting sun when we spotted it. Either way, be alert.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Ran Dowd Chutes to Edwards the last two days. At least 8 sections of that tree are still in river just above the Edwards Bridge and agin 100 yards below bridge, all in the Edwards Mile. Rising water will move these downstream.

It appears the put-in immediately below I-70 bridge above Avon is closed.
They are working on the bottom of the I-70 bridge.


----------

